# How did you come up with your cockapoo's name?



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

So many cute/fun names on this forum  How did your poo get his/her name? Mine isn't coming home for several more months but I have been starting a mental list of names I like.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Phoebe has beautiful big golden eyes, hence her name.

Max was so tiny and scared he needed a big name. His full name is Maximus Decimus Auralius.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot was a tiny dot. .. she also had a small white dot on her chin and glossy black hair. My daughter was a real Wizard of Oz fan so I thought perhaps with time she might grow into a Dorothy.... but actually all she has irrepressibly proved is that she is a totally dotty (mad) Dot


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

We went on Google and each did a search for girls names and picked our favorites. Narrowed it down from there to either Maggie or Sophie but waited till we saw her before finalizing. When I saw her I instantly knew she was little Maggie May. Little Miss Maggie May is her registered name.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I called Ralph Ralph, because I wanted to teach him to say his own name....
"Wuffph" 
I called ruby ruby, because she was small, precious & red!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I liked my nannies name dolly,but my mum was insistent I couldn't call her that so it became Molly. First she was a mad Molly,but now has changed to a moody Molly.
Sid was the husbands choice and I should be thank full it was as simple as that it could have been one of his other names he chose 
To be honest Molly gets called moles most of the time unless she's naughty and Sid gets called siddie unless he's naughty and then it's Sidney!


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

We had Puzzles name sorted months before we even met him! Hubby and I decided over the summer that we would finally get a dog when our elderly house rabbit passed on. We shared this decision with the children so they had plenty of time to get used to the idea, ask all their questions and talk about any worries they might have had. We took the decision very seriously and didn't want to go ahead unless the whole family were 100% behind it.

Anyway, the children wanted to talk about names. We went through loads but none that we all agreed on or stuck. Then one day during the summer holidays it was really raining and there were loads of big puddles everywhere. My son suggested Puddle as a name which gave them a giggle, then somewhere in the middle of all the giggles someone changed Puddle to Puzzle!

It was perfect! We had his name sorted.

After that the children would enjoy saying 'why are we getting a puppy?' And I would reply 'who know? It's a bit of a Puzzle'


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm a big fan of nature names so Bear was already on my list. But he did look just like a little teddy bear when we picked him up, so it fit perfectly! I have since thought if I ever were to rename him (realistically this would never happen) it would be Snoopy, because he's such a snoop!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

My husband named Aimee Jane (he filled out all the the vet papers and her chip information with the name Amiee Jane! So, yes, that is how we spell it!)

He named her after two girls from a book I loved reading as a young adult.

Miles got his name from the same book. The Miles in the book was a scruffy, very hyper active guy, and when they brought Miles out to me, that was the first thing to come to mind.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

What book was that, Lynn?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I needed a pair of names (one boy and one girl) but I wanted a fun pair. I also wanted the beginning and ending sounds to be different, too. I though Grace & Kelly but just couldn't see myself saying that out loud without laughing. I thought purses (Louis & Kate), but wasn't sure the values of the names were equivalents. Then it dawned on me that I own a small Lexus and my sister had a little BMW. So I named my dogs after small luxury cars. I think they cost as much too. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a great thread idea.  We spent alot of time discussing names with multiple people vetoeing many good ones for the stupidest reasons like "boys with that name always get shoved off the ski bus" and "there's a boy in my class with that name who is my worst enemy and if you name him that I'll never forgive you".  We settled on Rufus becuase he was red, started calling him Ruffie, only to find out it is actually the street name of the date rape drug.  Who knew? Anyhow it suits him.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

We wanted something with an African connection - looked at lots - named him Rafiki - Rafi for short - as it means friend - which is fitting - also it's off the lion king and he looks like a lion cub but in the film it's actually the monkey - and he certainly can be a monkey !


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Here is Rafiki


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

bearthecockapoo said:


> What book was that, Lynn?


The Secret History of the Pink Carnation by Lauren Willig. Didn't seem like something I would have enjoyed, but one of my old co-workers had given it to me in a box filled with books she didn't want anymore.

I use to just read classics and horror. Now it's anything.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm loving all the stories- such great names!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

the day we picked up ginger , she was so small and furry and had a stripe down her back and my wife said that it was a ginger color. and so ginger ..


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

When I was hunting for a puppy last year our family were very excited, so , as you can imagine, everyone had their own suggestions for names. My daughter asked me every time she phoned, "What are you going to call the puppy?" Eventually I got fed up so one time when she asked the fateful question I had been listening to a wonderful broadcaster and academic who had battled with tourettes all her life but had overcome the challenges. The word she kept repeating was "Biscuit" so That's what I said the puppy would be called. Our little Biscuit was born on 20th Jan and we bought her home on the 17th March 2015. Bis, for short, is the love of my life


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is Lady and the Tramp, and Cricket is like jiminey Cricket! 
lol disney names.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Haven't been on the forum for such a long time. Our cockapoo is called Teddy, as when the family went to pick him up our granddaughter exclaimed with delight 'he's just like a teddy bear! ' (ahem, he often gets called Teddybum instead - but don't tell anyone....&#55357;&#56841;.)
Good to see the forum is still going strong.


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

Not alot of thought went into Teddie. He just looks like a Teddy Bear. So Teddie dog it is!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

We wanted our puppy to be Pippin before we had met her or even decided what *** we wanted (thought Pippin would suit both)! We chose the name after a hobbit character from Lord of the Rings. Having read and met some cockapoos we thought that a small, brave and feisty dog, with big hairy feet would deserve a hobbit name. She is perfect in the role and name!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

petentialpete said:


> We wanted our puppy to be Pippin before we had met her or even decided what *** we wanted (thought Pippin would suit both)! We chose the name after a hobbit character from Lord of the Rings. Having read and met some cockapoos we thought that a small, brave and feisty dog, with big hairy feet would deserve a hobbit name. She is perfect in the role and name!


Pippin is on our list as well! Great name!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

petentialpete said:


> We wanted our puppy to be Pippin before we had met her or even decided what *** we wanted (thought Pippin would suit both)! We chose the name after a hobbit character from Lord of the Rings. Having read and met some cockapoos we thought that a small, brave and feisty dog, with big hairy feet would deserve a hobbit name. She is perfect in the role and name!


I think hobbit names would be perfect for a poo.... Bilbo, Frodo, Merry, Pippin... Merry would would work well for a girl.... even Brandybuck would be cool 
I had assumed that Pippin was because of that dog who was on that children's tv programme Come Outside.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Tanzy is short for the gemstone Tanzanite. My fiance and I love gem mining, and while you can't find any Tanzanite near us, it is one of our favorite gemstones. It also gives our baby girl a nice theme color


----------

